# New Additions



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuntJoe was at Tractor supply a couple weeks ago and came home with 2 new critters. Most of the year the pond is a bit lonely so she decided to give it a reason for being with ducks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I miss having ducks. 

I told Roo we'd get her a duck once the chicks are in the coop. K doesn't want ducks but I think they would be fun! We have the room...


----------

